
Apple's CEO says that Apple Pay is growing faster than PayPal - Down_n_Out
https://www.businessinsider.com/apples-ceo-says-apple-pay-is-growing-faster-than-paypal-2019-7
======
Xelbair
Who would've expected that already long-term established service has slower
growth rate than relatively speaking newer one?

